# How much time did it take you to master F2L



## ilikecubing (Dec 5, 2010)

When did you start and when did you start getting consistent get sub 12s and sub 13s on it....only the F2L Part.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2010)

Around 9 months (seriously).


----------



## JackJ (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know. 2ish years on and off maybe?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 5, 2010)

Mastering F2L? Please...


----------



## JackJ (Dec 5, 2010)

He did specify what his version of "mastering" was... Of course getting 12 seconds for f2l is pretty meh...


----------



## Anthony (Dec 5, 2010)

About 7 months to get my F2L that fast, but that's honestly no where near mastery.
I would consider "mastery" (which is not the same as perfect) to be consistent sub 7 F2L.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 5, 2010)

By your definition I have "mastered" F2L. By my definition I'm not even close.


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes maybe its been only 2 months since i started cubing,so for me mastering f2l is still just like sub 12 for now

Sorry I should have given a thought before posting


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 5, 2010)

I may be harsh but I would say mastering F2L would be consistently sub-6, if not sub-5.


----------



## David0794 (Dec 5, 2010)

lol @ 2 weeks^^

my F2L is at 9-12 sec atm and I am cubing since september 2009. so definitely over half a year to "master" F2L...


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 5, 2010)

Uhm so atleast vote in the poll for how much time did it take u to reach sub 12 F2L if not mastering it


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 5, 2010)

David0794 said:


> lol @ 2 weeks^^


:[

About two years ago I learned 'algorithmic F2L' and it took less than 2 days.  I got pretty comfortable recognizing and executing the 41 cases over the next few days. I don't know exactly how long F2L took in a normal solve back then but I'm pretty sure it was around 13ish, so I voted for less than 2 weeks.


----------



## blah (Dec 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> About 7 months to get my F2L that fast, but that's honestly no where near mastery.
> I would consider "mastery" (which is not the same as perfect) to be consistent sub 7 F2L.


If I remember correctly, Harris Chan had a 6.88 average of 12 almost 3 years ago, I think.

Pretty sure the definition of "mastery" has changed over the course of 3 years.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 5, 2010)

an hour


----------



## ilikecubing (Dec 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> :[
> 
> About two years ago I learned 'algorithmic F2L' and it took less than 2 days.  I got pretty comfortable recognizing and executing the 41 cases over the next few days. I don't know exactly how long F2L took in a normal solve back then but I'm pretty sure it was around 13ish, so I voted for less than 2 weeks.



I started with intuitive but i learned algorithmic from cubestation.co.uk,i memorised all the 42 cases but soon after i switched back to intuitive for cases where your cross color sticker is in F and R faces,but i still use algorithmic for cases in which cross color sticker is on Top.

By the way where did u get your Algorithms for F2L when you were learning 2 yrs back.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 5, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> I started with intuitive but i learned algorithmic from cubestation.co.uk,i memorised all the 42 cases but soon after i switched back to intuitive for cases where your cross color sticker is in F and R faces,but i still use algorithmic for cases in which cross color sticker is on Top.
> 
> By the way where did u get your Algorithms for F2L when you were learning 2 yrs back.


cubestation


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll let you know.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 5, 2010)

After 12 years I still have not mastered F2L.


----------



## Litz (Dec 5, 2010)

12/13 seconds for only F2L is not even close to mastery in my opinion. I don't know for sure but it didn't take long. It gets way harder the faster you get.


----------



## Zeat (Dec 5, 2010)

I started cubing 8 month ago, and now i complete f2l in 11-12 se


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 5, 2010)

Never properly learned f2l lul


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 5, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Never properly learned f2l lul



Learning ZZ ftw, eh?


----------



## BigSams (Dec 5, 2010)

Took about 1.5 years to create/find/master regular cases, stuck piece cases, empty slotting cases, a few useful multislotting cases, and all 4 viewpoints of each of those cases. Those hours spent finding ergonomic wide turns and eliminating some yucky {F, B} feel like such a waste now with using ZZ.


----------



## ianography (Dec 5, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> When did you start and when did you start getting consistent get sub 12s and sub 13s on it....only the F2L Part.


 
sub 12s and 13s are mastering it?!?! now that's just weird, because i thought that i was so slow at f2l, but that's what i normally get.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 5, 2010)

uh.. I guess to get sub13 f2l..took me..5 months? 6?. Mastering f2l to me is sub5.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2010)

this thread is lol
sub-12 or sub-13 is not anything resembling mastery
and the question seems to assume that everyone learns Fridrich before any other method (besides beginner)


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 6, 2010)

> Learning ZZ ftw, eh?
> 
> 
> > yup. still learning.


----------



## maggot (Dec 6, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> uh.. I guess to get sub13 f2l..took me..5 months? 6?. Mastering f2l to me is sub5.



sub-5 F2L is not only F2L mastery, but turnspeed mastery too lol. 

it took me about... 8 months or so?


----------



## Cubezz (Dec 6, 2010)

2 months for sub 13...but I consider F2L mastery to be sub 7...


----------



## Rinfiyks (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it would be better to ask about Cross+F2L move count instead of how fast you do it.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Dec 6, 2010)

9 months, or when I just said, "**** it, I'm learning ZZ."


----------



## frogmanson (Dec 6, 2010)

I was sub-12 F2L with my beginner method. Probably a month, didn't start Fridrich until a few months after.


----------

